# Selfies



## Nick0514 (Oct 19, 2016)

Fellas and Ladies, you're married do you support your wife or husbands selfies? How many selfies can you handle? Do selfies make the person self centered or lacking confidence? Please be respectful just starting a topic.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I take them for my work if I am at a destination and he isn't with me at the moment. I probably take one for every three hundred my kids take!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not into the whole selfie thing either...don't get it at all lol.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I absolutely loathe "selfies!"

They, with rare exception, are nothing more than an ego extension!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

They are just a waste of very limited storage space on a phone. 
Selfies are however a good barometer of one vanity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes, Constable Odo and I take selfies, but only because his mom loves pictures and always wants ones from the events we go to. Most of the time, we forget to get pictures.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I think it may be a generational thing. I am double your age. I am 48. My boyfriend is 44. I sometimes look at FB and laugh at the copious amount of selfies among young people. Especially women.

I think a plethora of selfies shows quite a bit of vanity and perhaps lack of self esteem.They need outside validation.

And for the record, I am literally cringing right now because I said "young people". OMG.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBlue (Oct 7, 2016)

Be very very careful who you send them to. and then, it's still a mistake.

they show up everywhere on the internet. people make money off of them. even if they are fully clothed. people love fotoshop and make convincing nudes with them. of course with the face untouched.

and if they are nudes to begin with, they pair them with clothed pics they find of the same person.
always a mistake to send. especially in an email.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> And for the record, I am literally cringing right now because I said "young people". OMG.


I'll do it for you, * shakes fist * I’m so old, 48 also, I can remember getting through an entire day without taking a picture of anything.

We basically only take a selfie in our airline seat at the start of a vacation or other journey. We don't take enough pictures of ourselves in general. One should have a fairly recent photo of oneself, at the very least for the detectives, err, parents.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> I think it may be a generational thing. I am double your age. I am 48. My boyfriend is 44. I sometimes look at FB and laugh at the copious amount of selfies among young people. Especially women.
> 
> I think a plethora of selfies shows quite a bit of vanity and perhaps lack of self esteem.They need outside validation.
> 
> ...


I was feeling a bit judgemental towards my 15 year old niece at the weekend. She must have taken 100 pics of herself in one day, but chose only one or two to put on her social media. I was thinking this cannot be healthy. 

But then my daughter reminded me of whole albums I have of myself as a teenager, the same pouting and posing. The difference is I had to wait several days to discard the ones with my head cut off or my eyes half shut. I would always buy 2 sets of the developed film to send to my numerous pen-pals. Nothing changes other than it is all a bit faster with a larger audience.

All teenagers should be slightly narcissistic, and hopefully grow out of it when they enter the real world where bills have to be paid and their own children have to be clothed and fed. :grin2:


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> I think it may be a generational thing. I am double your age. I am 48. My boyfriend is 44. I sometimes look at FB and laugh at the copious amount of selfies among young people. Especially women.
> 
> I think a plethora of selfies shows quite a bit of vanity and perhaps lack of self esteem.They need outside validation.
> 
> ...


I also think it's a generational thing! The young-uns love selfies!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I prefer taking pictures of my cat! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

It depends.

I loathe the ones of girls scantily clad showing off how "hot" they think they are, and ones of guys with their shirts off showing off their abs or whatever. Bathroom/mirror/ gym selfies are awful. Basically anything that is trying to show off their bodies.

Selfies with kids/family, a bunch of friends having fun and travelling/unique experiences or places are okay IMO.

Oh yeah, I hate people sitting on a lounge chair with their lower legs and crossed feet on the beach or in any setting. I don't get those - I don't want to look at peoples feet.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

So, I mostly take selfies because I want to get a picture of me in a place I'm visiting, or documenting something I'm doing, and I take a selfie because either there's no one around to take the picture, or I don't want to ask someone to take a picture. Because that's how I am. I even have a selfie stick for this purpose, which I frequently forget to bring with me.

And I love taking selfies with other people. I got my boyfriend to take one with me a month ago. I love taking them with my nieces--I'll be really glad that I took those, years from now--and sometimes with members of my family. 

I'm not taking selfies because I'm narcissistic or like looking at myself. I'm making memories.

OK, and occasionally I will take one because I need a new profile pic for Facebook, or because I got a new haircut. So _maybe_ that part is a little narcissistic. But I think I'm entitled to, at least a little bit 

[OK, and also part of this is that I always avoided having my picture taken because I thought I was ugly and fat, and I hated all the pictures taken of me... and I have finally reached a point in my life where I accept and love my body, realize that I'm not ugly, and if I'm taking the picture, I can usually make sure that it turns out halfway decent. So I'm going to take me some freaking selfies.)


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> So, I mostly take selfies because I want to get a picture of me in a place I'm visiting


I took a selfie in front of a window at the top of Atomium in Brussels. Big mistake I pulled something in my right knee, couldn't walk normally for about a month. It wasn't even a good shot, so not worth it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My W and I have never been a fan of selfies. IDK, we always feel like this is what we look like lol


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> I took a selfie in front of a window at the top of Atomium in Brussels. Big mistake I pulled something in my right knee, couldn't walk normally for about a month. It wasn't even a good shot, so not worth it.


Oh, no!!! You win some, you lose some, I guess


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> My W and I have never been a fan of selfies. IDK, we always feel like this is what we look like lol


I read somewhere that it's because of the curve of the lens, or something like that? The farther you can extend your arm (hence, the farther away from your face the camera is) will lessen that stupid round-look. The camera on my old phone didn't do this, but the camera on my current phone does. The selfie stick really helps with this.

I prefer the regular camera, and I turn it around using the selfie stick, and take a pic that way. It takes a couple tries to get it right sometimes, but its easy once you get the hang of it. And the resolution on the regular camera is SO much better than on the self-facing camera.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> My W and I have never been a fan of selfies. IDK, we always feel like this is what we look like lol


Oh my gosh that illustrates it perfectly for me, lol!!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> I prefer taking pictures of my cat!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Bahahahahaha!!! This!! Except in my case it's our dogs...you look through my phone pics and be like "ooh look! A person!" Rofl! 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

frusdil said:


> Bahahahahaha!!! This!! Except in my case it's our dogs...you look through my phone pics and be like "ooh look! A person!" Rofl!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Ok, that's me and food, but why haven't I seen your dogs? We have lots of threads for that. 

Semi on topic, the Indian wedding I went to was so long the bar and buffet were opened while the actual ceremony was still going on. Common as I understand it, but way different.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> My W and I have never been a fan of selfies. IDK, we always feel like this is what we look like lol


HEY! Where'd you get that photo of me?


----------



## Bytheriver (Oct 21, 2016)

My husband's sudden selfies on FB was when I suspected him of cheating and he was...so no, I'm not a fan of selfies.


----------

